# Corneal Debridement



## bethh05 (Mar 20, 2012)

Patient has Salzmann's nodular degeneration/corneal scarring of the right eye. The physician excised the scarring. The physician's office reported 65430, but the description of that code states "In the office" and is used to determine a diagnosis and there was no culture done on this patient. I also was looking at 65400, but this was debridement of the scarring down to the normal surface of the cornea. Anyone have any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate them!!


----------

